# Ladies, do we have too much love to give?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Do we have too much love to give and being too emotionally needy? Question: 
1.How do you get over it when your love is not always needed and appreciated?
2.How do you take care of yourself when your needs are not fulfilled by your husband and resentment started eating your heart out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

1. Used to ignore it and let the unhappiness accumulate. Now I bring it up and communicate with my husband. It helped clear up misunderstandings.
2. I used to turn to online affairs and chat. Not getting into any real physical stuffs. Suddenly, I crushed on a man. I chatted with him for 2 years and wrote him tons of love letters, a total of 3 years, I only chatted with him. Now I turn to my husband because he's much more willing to meet my needs, but I just need to whine a bit about it, then he quickly comes.
Conclusion, there're some needs my husband can never fulfill but because they're not a must so it doesn't make me feel wanting to turn to the OM anymore. 
Hell, I don't know how to take care of myself when my needs are not fulfilled by my husband.
I used to musterbate a lot, which is one kind of taking care I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

